# No More Being Lazy!



## pood (Jan 7, 2004)

For the past year, I've been really lazy about lifting and my health. Three month ago, I finally went back to the gym with a 4 month rest. Even though I'm paying for the health club, I still haven't gotten myself to go constitently. So this year, for a new years resolution, I'm going to stop being lazy and start liftin. Also going to get my friend to join me, to help me motivated.

In the past, I just ate what I liked. Although I try to stay healthy, i tend to eat fatty foods and eating at home with my parent's oily chinese home cooked meals wasn't helping at all. I would still sometimes gobble down a bag of lays. This years, NO MORE CHIPS, NO MORE JUNK FOOD. Most importantly, I'm putting down the alcohol. I'm also going to keep a diet. Right now I only have my p/f/c and calories calcualted. Soon, I hope i can get the actual break down of all the foods I eat.

I'm planning to bulk all the way till summer and then cut till I go back to my university (which I took a year off and I'm going to Community College). I want to look different.


----------



## pood (Jan 7, 2004)

Bulking Plan


Current Weight: 137 lbs
Age:19 (month away from 20)
race: asian
Height: 5'7
BF%: = 18% (calipers)

Each Gram of Protein = 4 calories
Each Gram of Carbohydrates = 4 calories
Each Gram of Fat = 9 calories


137 lbs x 17 = 2346 calories

This is using the ration 40% protein, 40% carbohydrates, and 20% fat.

2346 x .40 = 938 calories from Protein
2346 x .40 = 938 calories from Carbohydrates
2346 x .2 = 270 calories from Fat

938/4 = 235 grams of Protein
938/4 = 235 grams of Carbohydrates 
270/9 = 30 grams of Fat


----------



## pood (Jan 7, 2004)

Current Lifting Plan

Day 1 (Upper Body "Push") Monday

Exercise
Bench Press x 3
Incline Dumbell Press x 3 
Peck-Deck Flye x2 
Machine Shoulder Press x 3 
Dumbbell Lateral Raise x 3 
Bent-Over Lateral Raise x 2
Dumbbel Overhead Extension x 3 
Cable Pressdown x 3 
Machine Seated Rear Lateral Raise x 3 

Day 2 (Upper Body "Pull") Wednesday


Lat Pulldown x 3 
Dumbbell Bent-over Row x 3 
Seated Cable Row x 2 
Dumbbel Shrug (12-15 Reps) x 3 
EZ-Bar Curl x 3 
Preacher Curl x 3  
Barbell Wrist Curl x 3 

Day 3 (Lower Body and Core) Friday
Smith-Machine Squat x 3 
Leg Extension x 3  
Stationary Lunge x 2
Lying Leg Curl x 3 
Standing Calf Raise (12-15 Reps) x 3 
Back Extension (12-15 Reps) x 3 
Leg Press x 3 

I do 8-12 reps for each set unless otherwise

On off days ( Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday)

I do abs

3 sets: crunches (25 reps)
3 sets Side crunches (25 each side)
3 sets of lower ab, i change each day of 25 reps 

Also, no cardio


----------



## pood (Jan 7, 2004)

Current Meal Plan


Breakfast (8:30 am)
Bowl of Cheerios + prob 1.5 cubs of no fat milk
either 2 hard boiled eggs or 2 fried eggs wit no fat pam spray (is this healthy)

Lunch (12:00 pm)
Healthy Choice tv-dinner, i know this is HORRIBLE. I usually get the BBQ+ veggie + grilled chicken combo. I'm hopefully going to be able to cook my own chicken soon with my george foremen grill. I relaly just need good recipes. 


Pre Workout (1:30 pm) 
Optimum 100% Whey, 1 Scoop + 12 fl oz milk non-fat milk.

Post workout (3:15-30 pm)
Optimum 100% whey, 1 scoop + 12 fl oz milk + tsb flaxseed oil)
Low-Fat Yogurt

Dinner (5:30 - 6:30 pm)
white rice + whatever my parents are making, most of time it's pretty fatty


Last Meal of NIght (9:00 pm)
cup of Low Fat (2%) cottage cheese + apple

that's about it, I the times for eating might change lunc and dinner because I might be preoccupied with something. I'll try to eat at the exact same time in the upcoming weeks.

Probably end of this month or the beginning of next. I'm going to buying some creatine, probably will be eating some and before workout.

Here's a quick question, should i be eating the flaxseed oil before or after my workout?

Maybe in a month or so, i cna probably get my parents to let me cook for myself for dinner. Probably going to be freezer steamed veggies + rice + (chicken or fish)


----------

